# Has anyone noticed how boring Oz is?



## ezzie (Sep 24, 2009)

I know most will still be in the honeymoon period - but has no one noticed how deadly boring it is here once you get past the beach and bbq mentality?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope - been here just over 2 years and loving it! 

I don't do beaches and I'm having a great time. I'm actually part of a community which I never had time for in the UK. 

If you don't like beaches then why not find something else to do? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Sally Anne (Sep 18, 2009)

ezzie said:


> I know most will still be in the honeymoon period - but has no one noticed how deadly boring it is here once you get past the beach and bbq mentality?


what do you think you're missing the most about england ezzie? It's just taken me a year to convince my husband that Australia will be wonderful!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, happens to everybody. You get over it once you find whatever makes you happy.



ezzie said:


> I know most will still be in the honeymoon period - but has no one noticed how deadly boring it is here once you get past the beach and bbq mentality?


----------



## ezzie (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, we've been here 24 years now and in all that time, not much has changed. At first it felt like being on holiday, in fact for about the first 7 years. Then we had kids and it was a case of 'getting on with it'. We'd have gone home but everyone was giving us the 'country's gone to the dogs' routine even back then! 

The last few years I've wanted to get back - it's bloody hard work making friends out here. Finally we gave up and have now a wonderful set of Brit friends, plus some well-travelled Aussies, South Africans and Chinese. Some days I just cry as our children are now older teens, there's a recession on and our chances have just about been blown. 

I miss wider family, knowing that our children will never know them. I miss the culture of whacky English traditions, village life, the countryside, the seasons but most of all I am crying out for humour, wit and intelligence. If all you want in life is sun, beaches and lazing by the pool, good shops and eating out, then honestly, Australia is a fabulous destination and THE best and safest place to raise children. But if you enjoy more intellectual pursuits, love history and culture and prefer a walk on a crisp Autumn day to sweating in 40C heat, then you're going to be pretty miserable in Oz.

So Australia can be Heaven or Hell depending on what you want out of life and the sort of person you are.



Sally Anne said:


> what do you think you're missing the most about england ezzie? It's just taken me a year to convince my husband that Australia will be wonderful!!


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

Why don't you just move to another part of Australia? With 4 seasons, etc...
Also, if you miss something, anything, it is likely other people feel the same, why don't you create it? 
If you miss theatre, create a group, if it's interesting talking create a book group, or a history group, etc, just get together with people who feel the same, create a local meet up for Brit. expats, etc....

We want a milder climate, so at this point we have shortlisted: SA, Victoria and Queensland Tablelands.
The plan is visiting next month and decide in November.

We've been looking at things we both like to do, and deciding how to get that there.

The UK has great things, it's true, but the winter can drag itself for 4 seasons sometimes, nowhere is perfect.
Also if you miss the UK so much, maybe you could come to live here, or at least retire here in a few years time when your kids leave home.

I struggle with the UK, don't find people very friendly, do not like the weather, and culture, well I know it exist but with 3 kids under 7, it's more CBeebies and playgroups for us...

Best wishes,
Busyte


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Everywhere is boring after a while, its the people and what goes on in your life that makes things exciting

Jo xxx


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

sleepingstaff said:


> The UK is awful awful awful.. I can't wait to escape in all honesty! I'll always visit for holidays but I want OUT>>>Anywhere is great if you're rich, and anywhere is a struggle if your poor. This is the rule of life basically..


Yep i agree!! I have no regrets now about selling my house and am looking forward to moving to Brisbane on 7th December. Actually i quite like boring as we love each others company anyway in our family and spend most days as a family of four. We are quite happy to say hello and mix with friends but i can take or leave it, good friends are there forever no matter what As for the UK:- I live on a country lane and love the countryside but the people around here are very clicky, they still don't speak and i have lived here for 6 years lol!!!!! i just don't like the class division in society because as far as i am concerned we are all equal, despite race, colour, how much we earn, how much we don't. Who cares what car you drive etc the uk is a sham and thats what its like now and thats without getting into politics:boxing: ellisa


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree with Jo Jo it's the people and things that you do that make your life more exciting and less boring. I have just recently moved from the uk to Oz (Darwin) and have found some fab people who I find are have similar interests to me and are just like my friends back in the UK. We discuss loads of interesting stuff like art, culture etc....all the things that I am interested in. I have to say I am not missing England yet. But I suppose when you feel something isn't right for you then I guess you have to make a change.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

ezzie said:


> I know most will still be in the honeymoon period - but has no one noticed how deadly boring it is here once you get past the beach and bbq mentality?


Er...no

Dolly


----------



## THC (Feb 27, 2009)

We've been here for 7 months now and no, we haven't noticed anything boring about Oz (apart from the TV!!!). We have a far wider social circle than at anytime in our 40years+ in the UK. Great people, great lifestyle, great country. Try getting out a bit more - we went to the Blue Mountains last weekend - superb! So much more to see of this wonderful country.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

THC said:


> We've been here for 7 months now and no, we haven't noticed anything boring about Oz (apart from the TV!!!).


Glad you are enjoying it here THC. You can probably change your location from Pinner, UK then to somewhere Oz based. (I was going to say nicer but then maybe people will think I have something against Pinner  ).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## THC (Feb 27, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Glad you are enjoying it here THC. You can probably change your location from Pinner, UK then to somewhere Oz based. (I was going to say nicer but then maybe people will think I have something against Pinner  ).
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Pinner IS nice, but East Killara is nicer :clap2:

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## inlimbo (Sep 11, 2008)

I moved to Brisbane 3 years ago now with nothing but my suitcase and my 457 VISA (benefits of being 'young' and single I guess, you dont have to worry about too many people besides yourself and your closest family). Initially it was like a holiday, especially moving from Danish November weather to Australian November weather... but once Id gotten used to the weather I started to notice that the entire way of life was different in OZ. People were a lot more laid-back and everything didnt seem as rushed as it did back home. 

After 1 year in Brissy work moved me to Sydney and despite the lifestyle being a bit more hectiv I still found that I had the best time ever, whether it was working or hanging out with my mates on the weekends. The only thing I started to notice eventually was that a lot of my activities involved alcohol? Not sure if thats a OZ thing only or not... 

I then made the terrible mistake of accepting a job in Dubai in early 2009 and have been here since February... If you think OZ is boring, come live in Dubai for more than 1 week ! Ive quit my job and am now moving back to Sydney end of December... Cant wait to get back !!!


----------

